# Fish not susceptible to neon tetra disease



## ukrworld (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi guys, can anyone chime in and tell me which fish species you found/believe to be not very susceptible to neon tetra disease? I have a school of neons in my QT, and one of them seemed to have developed this illness, so I had to euthanize him. I don't know if I will lose all others as they seem fine so far. I just wanted to know what other fish is not known to easily contract this dreadful illness. I actually was planning to add some cherry barbs to my newly cycled tank after the neons go in, but seeing as they can get it as well, I really don't want to run the risk of future outbreaks and lose most of my stock. They say neons can harbor this parasite for months. Oh, and do you agree that betta is pretty much immune to it? All I could find online so far tells me so. Thanks!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know which fish are LEAST susceptible but from what I've been reading in my fish disease book, the fish that are the most susceptible are tetras, barbs, danios, rasboras, and angelfish. Guppies and killifish have also been affected. So it sounds like your betta is most likely safe. Unfortunately, this doesn't leave you with a whole lot of options regarding schooling fish, does it? You might try platies or swordtails as they don't seem to be as susceptible. 

Good luck!


----------

